# Solar Batch Hot Water Heater



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Is anybody in the northern United States or Canada using a solar batch hot water heater? I live in central Minnesota and was thinking about building one this summer. My guess is I'd only be able to use it from mid-April to maybe mid-October so I was wondering it it'd really be worth it. Or are some people getting more use out of them and in colder outside temperatures?

I'm looking to go cheap and build it myself to get started in alternative energy.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I think that batch heaters are workable for cold climates.

I have a bunch of information and plans here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm#Batch

The free download book on batch heaters that is first on the list has a whole section on experiences of people who built batch heaters of various kinds, including some in cold climates. 

The same book also has some designs with moveable insulation that will work all winter without draining -- they show one example that is used in Snowmass, Colorado (high and cold).

Gary
www.BuildItSolar.com


----------



## jgbndaudio (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello,

I'm in the process of building one right now. I'm basically building a small box like a solar oven and inside I'm going to coil some high temp water hose that I have. I guess it's not technically a batch heater but more of a pre heater for the on demand propane HW heater I have. I'll drain it in the winter and switch the pre heating over to a combination woodstove/wvo burner I've built and will improve this summer.

Scotty

PS. Gary is the solar man, make sure you check out his page!



Kevingr said:


> Is anybody in the northern United States or Canada using a solar batch hot water heater? I live in central Minnesota and was thinking about building one this summer. My guess is I'd only be able to use it from mid-April to maybe mid-October so I was wondering it it'd really be worth it. Or are some people getting more use out of them and in colder outside temperatures?
> 
> I'm looking to go cheap and build it myself to get started in alternative energy.


----------

